# Coughing treatment



## Feo (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello, sorry for all the recent started threads lol. Ok i have a doe who has a cough... dry, not too serious. No runny nose. Not lungworm. Just a cough probably because of the weather around here. I have tryed looking up remedies for it and NOTHING is helpful. There and posts and posts with people asking what to do and getting replys on the cause of the cough, not the solution. So I am asking for and remedies. Like I said, it's more of a dry cough, and when she coughs she farts. Any advice?


----------

